# k04-022 on gti 1.8T



## phatride (Jun 15, 2008)

over the winter. i wanna do the k04-022 on my gti. gathering up parts now.

i know i need a new dp, going to change both the coolant and oil lines to and from the turbo.

question is do i need a new exhaust manifold too? or will the stock one work?

thanks


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

read this

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3671936-Official-K04-02x-Information-Thread&highlight=k04


----------



## phatride (Jun 15, 2008)

Dub-Nub said:


> read this
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3671936-Official-K04-02x-Information-Thread&highlight=k04


thanks alot


----------

